# A SERIOUS QUESTION



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

HOW MUCH POWER COULD I POSSIBLY PULL OUT OF A SUPERCHARGER.....ON MY 95 MAXIMA 3.OL 5 SPEED.........HOW BOOST CAN I THROW DOWN WITH A SC......I WANT TO HIT ATLEAST BETWEEN 350HP AND 450HP.....I DONT CARE WHAT IT TAKES... I NEED TO KNO BEFORE I DECIDE TO BUY ANYTHING ELSE FOR MY MAXIMA..... :hal:


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

This is what your looking at for the 3.0L That is a street motor. With some extra tuning and timing, you can get 360hp max. Then we are talking about serious engine mods after that. And dont use NOS to get your numbers up, especially if your motor is not built. It will last 10 secs.

15psi, pump gas (91 octane), JWT Twin POP ECU, 555cc injectors, Profec-B, no EGR, dual 2.5" into single 3.5", single 3.5" Magnaflow muffler. 
336hp @ 6400 rpm
314 lb/ft @ 3500 rpm


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Supercharger should be good to around 300whp, maybe a 350whp if you spin the crap out of the thing.

For that much power you'll probably want to go turbo, from Custom Maxima or PFI Speed or someone else.

Keep in mind the power limit on an internally stock VQ30DE is right around 400whp, and if you bang on it real hard, it may break well below that number. For that much power, routing it through the front wheels is a little tricky too.


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

thanks for the info....i was lookin at turbo kits and i came to a conclusion that i really dont need turbo.....i will just go supercharged most likely cuz its less expensive and i think it would be better for my driving than a turbo soooooooooo....... :hal: now i now some companys make aftermarket internals for the maxima but then some i kno i have to get custom made..........wut companys are best for forging maxima internals.......


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Well you don't really need to built your bottom end just yet.Check out this S/C with 348whp.Click here. :thumbup:


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Buy whatever the heck you want. Just keep in mind somewhere above 300~350whp you're running a 2.87" or 2.6" or smaller pulley on your supercharger, which is borderline of the abilities of the V-2 units that $tealin' uses. If you don't mind being close to the ragged edge of a SC'ed setup, then have a ball. 

Don't scuumb to the delusion that your car won't be a money pit if you plan on seriously getting 350whp. It WILL be a money pit. Buy what's best.


----------



## Stephen Max (Aug 18, 2003)

96_vqmax said:


> Well you don't really need to built your bottom end just yet.Check out this S/C with 348whp.Click here. :thumbup:


That would be a dyno of my car. I have since gained 10hp and 9tq by using a 5th gen intake manifold.


----------



## Stephen Max (Aug 18, 2003)

It seems strange to me that the mods would move this thread from the boosted forum to here.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

My guess...boosted section of NF.com doesn't see too many 4th gen Maximas so the original question of 'how much hp' would be better answered here.


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Stephen Max said:


> That would be a dyno of my car. I have since gained 10hp and 9tq by using a 5th gen intake manifold.


Yes Sir,I know that's your car alright,so how much more horsey do you think you can squeeze out that S/C before going turbo,or are you planning to put in the fmi and stay S/C? :thumbup:


----------



## Stephen Max (Aug 18, 2003)

96_vqmax said:


> Yes Sir,I know that's your car alright,so how much more horsey do you think you can squeeze out that S/C before going turbo,or are you planning to put in the fmi and stay S/C? :thumbup:


I would like to get to 400hp at the wheel. I still have gains left in the exhaust, which right now is being choked a little with an Apexi WS system, and I am working on fitting VQ35 cams (10% more lift) into some ported VQ30 heads.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Stephen...you're coming up to Dallas for Maxxus, right? I want to see your car, I'm almost tempted to drive down to Austin just to see.
lol


----------



## Stephen Max (Aug 18, 2003)

MrEous said:


> Stephen...you're coming up to Dallas for Maxxus, right? I want to see your car, I'm almost tempted to drive down to Austin just to see.
> lol


I would like to. Depends on my schedule (i.e. wife).


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

It would be pretty damn hard to get to 400 Hp with just a supercharger. You'd have to rebuild your motor with stronger internals to handle it too, considering your car is almost 10 years old. Stillen makes a supercharger that is almost $3700 that will get you to 275hp at the flywheel and 220 ft/lbs of torque. 

With the amount of power you want to put down, as someone has already said, you should definately go the route of turbocharging. and you'd definately need to rebuild to do that, unless you want your motor to explode. The 450 Hp mark would easily cost you just as much as your car is worth.
and, if you have an automatic transmission, you might as well forget about it because theres more money you need to put in just to make sure you dont demolish it.


----------



## Stephen Max (Aug 18, 2003)

am3rican said:


> It would be pretty damn hard to get to 400 Hp with just a supercharger. You'd have to rebuild your motor with stronger internals to handle it too, considering your car is almost 10 years old. Stillen makes a supercharger that is almost $3700 that will get you to 275hp at the flywheel and 220 ft/lbs of torque.


In my case all I have to do is find 36 more hp. Of course, I'm in the land of diminishing returns, but I think just going from the Apexi 50 mm exhaust piping to some 2.5" pipe will help a lot. And, there are two sizes of SC pulley smaller than what I'm using now I can go to as well.

As far as internals are concerned, there are people running turbos and turbos with nitrous making over 500 engine hp with stock engines (i.e. stock crank, rods and pistons). One guy is doing all he can to push the limits and his engine is holding up quite well.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

Stephen Max said:


> In my case all I have to do is find 36 more hp. Of course, I'm in the land of diminishing returns, but I think just going from the Apexi 50 mm exhaust piping to some 2.5" pipe will help a lot. And, there are two sizes of SC pulley smaller than what I'm using now I can go to as well.
> 
> As far as internals are concerned, there are people running turbos and turbos with nitrous making over 500 engine hp with stock engines (i.e. stock crank, rods and pistons). One guy is doing all he can to push the limits and his engine is holding up quite well.


but on a 95 with a likelihood of 80K+ miles. is it really that feasible? Just from personal experience, FI on a motor with anything over 70K miles is risky without a rebuild first. If you are going to take the time and expense to rebuild, which is the first thing he/she should do if he wants crazy boost, then spending the extra money to rebuild with stronger internals would be a smart decision. Is it possible to do it with stock engine? of course, I totally agree that it can easily be done. but rebuilds are a time for a fresh start, thus better, stronger internals


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

vq30de engines are a dime a dozen nowadays. For $200-300 you can find a nice used vq30 with under 30k miles.


----------



## Stephen Max (Aug 18, 2003)

am3rican said:


> but on a 95 with a likelihood of 80K+ miles. is it really that feasible? Just from personal experience, FI on a motor with anything over 70K miles is risky without a rebuild first. If you are going to take the time and expense to rebuild, which is the first thing he/she should do if he wants crazy boost, then spending the extra money to rebuild with stronger internals would be a smart decision. Is it possible to do it with stock engine? of course, I totally agree that it can easily be done. but rebuilds are a time for a fresh start, thus better, stronger internals


My engine has 166k miles on it, the last 45k of which have been boosted.

The power level (at least at the level we are talking about here) is not the problem on an older VQ engine as long as you are careful about what you are doing so that you boost without detonation and especially pre-ignition.

For that matter, it doesn't matter how new the engine is, if you are having detonation and pre-ignition problems, then you are going to suffer engine damage.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

Stephen Max said:


> My engine has 166k miles on it, the last 45k of which have been boosted.
> 
> The power level (at least at the level we are talking about here) is not the problem on an older VQ engine as long as you are careful about what you are doing so that you boost without detonation and especially pre-ignition.
> 
> For that matter, it doesn't matter how new the engine is, if you are having detonation and pre-ignition problems, then you are going to suffer engine damage.


You seem like you know what you are talking about. Can you answer my question in the 2000-2001 Maxima forum about gas mileage


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

well i now have seen someone tryin to do wut im tryin to do with my max....i plan on goin supercharged reaching around 350 to 400hp....i kno its possible but the only thing with me is money.....the only things i have now on my max is an injen intake, jet performance ecu, and dropzone suspension lowers it 2" all the way around......i got another motor sittin in my sshed... i just picked it up today 3/8/05 and i payed 400$ and it has 32K on it..I got the motor from some guy..His gurl broke up with him so he didnt want his max she bought him so i came up with the idea for him to sell me the motor and he junk the car so we took it to the mechanic early this morning and had the motor pulled..im guessin to myself wow this guy is really mad about this and get this he evan payed to get the motor pulled to sell it to me..well i kinda feel sry for him NOT.lol. but i think if i take my time and build the motor first while its on the engine stand in my shed i should be alright when it comes time to boost to 400hp......my first mod for the new engine is the MEVI which should be hear next week......the engine thats in my max now is goin to stay there till the other motor on the stand is built....it should take no more than a couple of months meaning 8 or 9.....but i plan to serious make power with the SC ......i'll probly boost late this year or if not early spring 2006.... :woowoo:


----------



## Hydrolock (Feb 18, 2005)

Have fun trying to figure out how to make that much torque hook up.


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

thanks but ima do what it takes to make it hook up...ima try evrykind of tire suspension set up evrything.......... :hal:


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

At 300whp+, "everything" usually fails in getting all the power to the ground... that means 245-wide BFG T/A KD's, limited slip, stiff suspension...

At 390whp in a proper RWD car, even then it's still waaaaaaay too easy to overwhelm 275-wide Toyo Proxies T1-S if you get carried away with the gas. I can't imagine mashing the gas in a FWD car from a standstill with that much power. 

Learn to feather the throttle REALLY gently.


----------



## datboimell (Aug 31, 2004)

well ima have to do what ever i have to do............................. :hal:


----------



## CaLSoNiC (Oct 26, 2004)

Stephen Max said:


> In my case all I have to do is find 36 more hp. Of course, I'm in the land of diminishing returns, but I think just going from the Apexi 50 mm exhaust piping to some 2.5" pipe will help a lot. And, there are two sizes of SC pulley smaller than what I'm using now I can go to as well.
> 
> As far as internals are concerned, there are people running turbos and turbos with nitrous making over 500 engine hp with stock engines (i.e. stock crank, rods and pistons). One guy is doing all he can to push the limits and his engine is holding up quite well.


wouldnt 3" serve better? are you running headers aswell?


----------

